# Cryopak gel.



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

A pack busted on me. I've used soap but I can still smell that gel on my hands. Anything else I can use to wash my hands? More importantly, is there anything unsafe about that gel?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry bro, you have lymphoma now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Site says it is safe to dispose of with solid waste so I imagine it can't be too dangerous.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> A pack busted on me. I've used soap but I can still smell that gel on my hands. Anything else I can use to wash my hands? More importantly, is there anything unsafe about that gel?


You'll be fine. I'll bet if you can find an MSDS on them it'll give generic "may cause skin irritation" or "do not ingest" type warnings, etc. 

What type of soap did you wash with? Bar or hand soap is usually pretty gentle. Break out the mechanic's soap, or some dishwashing soap. Or just go to sleep and it'll probably be gone tomorrow.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I tried looking up the site but its a bit difficult to navigate on a smart phone. I used dish soap. That gel stinks quite a bit and I've washed my hands five or six times and I can still smell it. Let's hope it's gone tomorrow!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I tried looking up the site but its a bit difficult to navigate on a smart phone. I used dish soap. That gel stinks quite a bit and I've washed my hands five or six times and I can still smell it. Let's hope it's gone tomorrow!


If you want to get rid of the odor, try putting some toothpaste on your hand and wash with it. 

Ed


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Neat! Thanks for the tip Ed.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just talked to our supplier at Phase/TCP (Katie Supon) and she sent us the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet). http://www.hema-quebec.qc.ca/userfiles/file/media/francais/hopitaux/08-053pj.pdf Looks like they're pretty much harmless.

Katie's been very helpful with details like this. If you're looking for wholesale Phase packs, you should talk to her.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

If you paint your hands blue you'll be Mr Freeze.....

Jake


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Another thing to try if the toothpaste doesn't work is lemon...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jacobi said:


> If you paint your hands blue you'll be Mr Freeze.....
> 
> Jake


??? What ???


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> ??? What ???


Cryopak...? 

Jake


----------



## Affordable Exotics (Mar 1, 2012)

It is harmless to the touch,dont eat it! Another way of ship using a similar product is using the water absorbing gel that you get at home depot. Its way cheaper.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Affordable Exotics said:


> It is harmless to the touch,dont eat it! Another way of ship using a similar product is using the water absorbing gel that you get at home depot. Its way cheaper.


Not when you consider that the phase change panels are reusable over a long period of time... 

Ed


----------

